# How to fiberglass



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone have a website or directions on how to fiberglass?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

http://focusedgravity.forumsplace.com/urlj...s1383/proj/main


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

appreciate it


----------



## mn87 (Oct 16, 2005)

that is a great link :thumbsup:


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I have 2 videos that tell step by step how to fiberglass car stereo boxes etc. and same technique goes for interiors. I have made $1700 off of sub boxes that I have learned how to make by watching these videos. These are dvds. I will sell burned copies both for $20.00 shipped. These dvds are $40.00 a piece. Pm me if interested!


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

this site is great also.. http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

http://glassmanscustomforum.com/


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

I appreciate everyones help. Does anyone know a guide or site on how to get the finished product ready for paint, and how to paint it.


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

the link i gave ya i beleive tells ya how to prep for paint


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I read the paragraph about painting it, but it was very vaque. I just wanted to find out more about the painting of the glass. Thanks


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

a buddy of mine just used spray paint..i will find out the brand..it looks sweet as shit


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jan 22 2006, 11:49 PM~4684839
> *I have 2 videos that tell step by step how to fiberglass car stereo boxes etc. and same technique goes for interiors. I have made $1700 off of sub boxes that I have learned how to make by watching these videos. These are dvds. I will sell burned copies both for $20.00 shipped. These dvds are $40.00 a piece. Pm me if interested!
> *



Which dvds are they?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how long are the dvd's and are they helpful?

wouldn't mind getting a copy.


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

any more web sites????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by embharris_@Jan 24 2006, 03:30 PM~4695117
> *Yeah I read the paragraph about painting it, but it was very vaque. I just wanted to find out more about the painting of the glass. Thanks
> *


after you bondo it...sand the filler with 36 grit, then 80 grit. spray your polyester filler primer. spray it THICK, let it run and sag and fill in all the pinholes. wait about 4 hrs. then sand it with 80 grit, 100, 220, and 400. the wipe it down and paint it.


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Again 1ofaknd is on it. simple and right to the point. just take your time and make sure it looks ready for paint before you paint. any blemishes left WILL look 100 times worse when its all painted and glossy.

Make sure that Primer is on thick and sand it smooth to at the very least 200. I went to 200 with my Paint in a can and it turned out pretty good on my center councel. But that was with two coats and three layers of clear. But that was using a metalic flake paint. I think metalic paints hide small blemeshes a little better, they get lost in the sparkles.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think there should be a sticky thread at the top of this forum for the how to fiberglass, i see this shit asked all the time, atleast 5 times a week... so to save the posts, maybe we can start a sticky thread that cant be deleted and will stay at the top of the posts :biggrin:


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

bounce TTT


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

Most of the projects on our site are very detailed on how to build some crazy stuff, check it out.

www.hzemall.com


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

I appreciate the help from yaw, Im gonna get this done and take some pics. Again I appreciate all help from everyone.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

someone already posted it, but this is the best. no need for any videos, after u read this.
http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/


----------

